# Visa requirements



## Scott68 (Sep 8, 2019)

I’m a Uk passport holder and hope to buy a property in Portugal , however my wife is a Uzbekistan passport holder so my question is can I apply for a residence permit for her based on my Uk passport so we can live in Portugal long term ?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Scott68 said:


> I’m a Uk passport holder and hope to buy a property in Portugal , however my wife is a Uzbekistan passport holder so my question is can I apply for a residence permit for her based on my Uk passport so we can live in Portugal long term ?


Until Brexit is complete you can register residency as a right & once resident, you can get the same for your wife under the reunification of family rules. 

If after Brexit then the most likely scenario is the same rules as other non EU member state passport holders will apply.


----------

